# Cook Brothers 26" Cruiser Frame on the Bay



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 16, 2021)

Not mine, strange it has a rust? hole in the rear stay.  Stranger is the guy's blurry photos of said hole.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=284147864067


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 16, 2021)

WOW, wading through his spelling......


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2021)

Bad photos.  Looks like the edge of the hole is shiny.  These things were chrome plated.  Maybe they had drain holes for plating process acids to drain?
It is going to sell


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 16, 2021)

didn't drag anymore; too blurry.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 16, 2021)

still trying to translate the dudes native language...not coming up in international searches


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 17, 2021)

Cruddy pictures AND powder coated??? At THAT price?!??!! = run away....in my opinion..they aren't THAT rare...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 17, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> still trying to translate the dudes native language...not coming up in international searches



Longest run on sentence in history!


----------



## frank 81 (Jan 17, 2021)

Had to take Oxygen after reading that Description !!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2021)

7th grade is where he tapped out!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 1, 2021)

Sold for $6,700!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 1, 2021)

Does anyone have an explanation for why these are worth so much? My understanding so far is they were only available in cali and you had to build them from the frame up.


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 1, 2021)

My local bike shop sold complete one's and about the same same price as gt or redline!


----------



## 1motime (Feb 1, 2021)

History and nostalgia.  The brothers were building the right parts at the right time.  Well made and flashy.
Everyone who wanted one when they were new probably still does.  Some of those guys have the means to indulge their memories.  Bikes are fun, right?


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 1, 2021)

BMX is huge right now. Bikes frame the early 90’s are bringing up to $4000, 87 GT PFT’s selling for $5-6000 all day long. I can’t afford to keep up anymore!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 1, 2021)

SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPID $$$.......a fool and his money are soon parted..Cook Bros stuff has always been desired but man,that is a boring @$$ frame..Just looks like a Laguna BMX frame.. Heres a nice Laguna 26 F/F set for 5K less..





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / LAGUNA 26" CRUISER WITH TT LAGUNA FORK.
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 1, 2021)

2-sniper bids with less than 5 seconds to go


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2021)

Or you could get the brand new one, for about $5,500 less, and you don’t have to worry about what’s underneath the powder coat, that caused the hole in the frame.


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 1, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1349659
> 
> Or you could get the brand new one, for about $5,500 less, and you don’t have to worry about what’s underneath the powder coat, that caused the hole in the frame.



Yeah...maybe if you turn back the clock 40 years.  Cranks...stem....seat clamp and bars on that bike would be easy 4k now.
Nice whip.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 1, 2021)

bikesnbuses said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPID $$$.......a fool and his money are soon parted..Cook Bros stuff has always been desired but man,that is a boring @$$ frame..Just looks like a Laguna BMX frame.. Heres a nice Laguna 26 F/F set for 5K less..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top tube has a different flow.  Maybe that is the difference?  What are the production numbers for each frame?


----------



## 1motime (Feb 1, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1349659
> 
> Or you could get the brand new one, for about $5,500 less, and you don’t have to worry about what’s underneath the powder coat, that caused the hole in the frame.



Is the True Torch frame exactly the same?  Sure is a good looking bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2021)

Pretty much.
I think the most obvious difference, is the length of the chainstay.
The True Torch has a little shorter wheelbase.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks  Why would Johnny make that change?  Handling?


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 1, 2021)

I think so.
Better traction with the rear wheel tucked in a little closer.


----------

